# poulan not starting



## spyderuser123 (Nov 8, 2004)

hey, I am 16, and my dad bought a poulan model 306a chainsaw at an auction, knowing they couldn't get the saw to start. normally I would not even care if it started or not, but my dad offered me 5 bucks if I could get it started, and since paintball is such an expensive sport, I need all the money I can get. it has compression, and it turns over fine, but it will not start. I have tried about everything I know(not much unfortunately) and it still will not start, so any help would be appreciated.
thanks
garrett


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

First things first....are you sure it has sufficient compression to run? You need at least 90psi of compression for it to run, any less than that and it will be difficult or impossible to keep running. Next thing is to see if you have spark (go ahead and replace the plug with an NGK) and see if you are getting fuel (just see if you can get it to start on some starter fluid).

I'm willing to bet that the saw has been sitting up for a while and the carb just needs some attention. A dead give away that you have a carb related issue is to take a wiff of the fuel in the saw. If it has a really strong funny smell to it, the fuel has probably gone stale and has varnished the inside of the carb. If this is the case, the diaphragm of the carb is too stiff to pump fuel so you will need to tear the carb down, clean all the ports with carb cleaner and install new gaskets and a new diaphragm.


----------



## spyderuser123 (Nov 8, 2004)

how do I know how much compression it has? and another question, there is a little rod that sticks out in the back, and you can't pull it or push it but it does move horizontally and vertically. what would this be for?


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

spyderuser123 said:


> how do I know how much compression it has? and another question, there is a little rod that sticks out in the back, and you can't pull it or push it but it does move horizontally and vertically. what would this be for?


You measure the compression with a compression gage...an automotive compression gage will work fine. The little rod that sticks out in the back is the choke lever. You use the choke when starting the saw so that you don't suck too much fuel into the cylinder and drown it out before it gets started. The choke only allows a small amount of air which, in turn, only allows a small amount of fuel into the cylinder. This will allow you to get the saw to "sputter a few times" so it will be easier to start. 

Here is what you do to start it correctly...
1) Put the choke on and pull the saw over until it "sputters". 
2) When it sputters, turn the choke off and pull the saw over until it starts.


----------



## spyderuser123 (Nov 8, 2004)

no, the choke lever is a different one. this lever is about a sixteenth of an inch thick, and has nothing at the end. and I tried a spark plug from another chainsaw, and that didn't help, and the other saw started right up with the spark plug that was in this one. I changed the gas, and that didn't help, so now what do i do?


----------



## spyderuser123 (Nov 8, 2004)

also, is it normal for gas to be splattering out the exhaust when I pull the cord but it doesn't start?


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Is there any possible way you could e-mail me a picture of the lever you are talking about? I have looked at a parts break down for the saw and all I see is the choke lever.

The fact that it is pouring fuel out of the muffler leads me to believe you are just flooding the saw out because of a misadjusted carb, a broken choke, or no spark. Also, a spark plug from another saw won't necessarily work just because it came from a chainsaw. Spark plugs have different spark gaps, lengths, and heat ranges. If you want a good spark plug for that saw, get a NGK BPM7A or BPM4A spark plug. Both will run in that saw much better than the Champion plug it came with.

Are you positive the saw has spark? Can you hold the spark plug wire near the engine block, pull the engine over and see a spark? Also, you should probably try readjusting the carb back to it's presets. If I'm not mistaken, you need to turn the low side screw out between 1.5-2 turn and the high side screw between 1.25 and 1.5 turns.


----------



## spyderuser123 (Nov 8, 2004)

yes, I can email you pics, just PM me your email addy. and where is this breakdown you speak of? I want to see this lol. and both spark plugs worked in the other saw, so i assumed they were both good. and is there any chance you have yahoo messenger? it would be easier to talk there. I have no idea how to adjust the carb either.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well you adjust the carb by screwing in the screws until the feel snug. don't overtighten do they will bend or loose there points then back them out as many times as bbnissan said


----------



## spyderuser123 (Nov 8, 2004)

where would these screws be?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

like a screw, a phillips or a flat head screw driver would fit in it type screw they should be right on the carb


----------

